# Ohio State EcoCAR Converts Saturn VUE to Plug-In Hybrid



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Extended-range electric vehicle features 4-wheel electric drive , A123 lithium ion batteries and Honda 1.8L CNG IC engine-generator.

More...


----------

